# Sassy the Brittany



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

We are dogsitting my Grandfather's French Brittany for the week while he's on a camping trip. (She doesn't always listen well if she's distracted by a scent, so he didn't want to risk taking her with him.)
He also has a Tri-color Llewellin Setter. He bird hunts with them and they're both great dogs.

So meet Sassy. She's playful, fun-loving, affectionate, sweet, and friendly. Her and Edgar are getting along great!


----------



## Kerplunk105 (Jul 3, 2011)

I love Brittanys!! She's so cute.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks! I love Brittanys too! 
And she has the coolest color of eyes against the black fur on her face, haha.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

I wanted a Brittany for a long time. They are so cute.


----------



## hardygirl (Apr 3, 2010)

My mom has a Brittany...she got teased quite a bit when she decided to name her only daughter, Brittany! (that'd be me) They are beautiful dogs though!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Love Brittanys. My husband really wanted to get one instead of a golden after we got married but I won the battle and ever since then goldens have lived in the house. Maybe one day we will get a brittany.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

She is beautiful and her eyes are amazing. BTW, could Edgar be any cutier?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sassy's beautiful, great pictures of her and Edgar. Enjoy your week with her.


----------



## ShipIt (Jun 6, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Sassy did great here!
Brittanys are definitely great dogs. I can't wait to watch her again.



C's Mom said:


> She is beautiful and her eyes are amazing. BTW, could Edgar be any cutier?


Haha, thank you! He's getting so big already; I love it!


----------



## Pawz's mama (Feb 12, 2011)

Beautiful dog, and Edgar is just adorable! I have to admit, I have never heard of a Brittany before. I'll have to go research now


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I missed your post...glad to see it now. Sassy is a good looking girl and Edgar is still so darn cute! I hope they had a good time together.


----------

